# gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3 slows the whole computer! [solved]

## moosh

Hi all,

I have a Dell Inspiron 9100 with ATI Mobility Radeon 9700. Everything was fine with my installation so far, but after the last kernel update (to 2.6.13-r3) my screen redrawing appears to work real slow from time to time. This is not only in Xorg, but also in the framebuffer mode (which I guess rules out problems with ati-drivers). I did remember to recompile ati-drivers, alsa-driver, splashutils, and so on. The kernel configuration was moved from 2.6.12-r10 using "make oldconfig" and nothing changed in the process. Does anyone else have this problem? Did anyone manage to solve it? (The only new feature of the kernel I'm not sure about is the seccomp frequency which I set to 1000Hz - this is described as the best choice for a desktop system).

mooshLast edited by moosh on Thu Oct 20, 2005 5:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gentree

reboot to your old kernel and see if you see the same thing , is this really all that has changed?

 :Cool: 

----------

## moosh

Hi Gentree,

I tried loading the previous gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10 and everything works perfectly. I found out that (as I suspected) the slow refresh of the screen is only one symptom. Apparently, the whole computer works slower than before. I tried for example timing the time it takes the computer from booting to the X login screen. In 2.6.12-r10 it takes 1 minute and 25 seconds. In 2.6.13-r3 it takes 2 minutes and 15 seconds! (and everything else also seems to work slower)

I tried comparing /proc/cpuinfo and dmesg of the two kernels and nothing major came up in the difference.

----------

## Rakninlug

Hi,

I've tried the 2.6.13-r3 release recently, as well. It took awfully longer to boot, and when it was up, everything else seemed to be slower. I don't know, it _might_ be a configuration mistake, but I doubt it. I upgraded the kernel the same way as many times before, comparing to the old settings and looking what's new. And checking the settings didn't show me any mistake.So, this release might be buggy, I don't know. Another machine I use (but with debian), runs with 2.6.13.4 (kernel.org release/vanilla) and previous 2.6.13(1,2,3) just fine.

So for now I will stick with 2.6.12-r9, because I got no problem with it. I'll probably wait, till there's a new release of 2.6.13-gentoo.

----------

## moosh

Rakninlug,

It's good to know I'm not the only one with the problem. Since my last post I tried playing around with the settings, but nothing changes - everything is still slow.

----------

## tranquilcool

mine runs very fast. have it patched with 1)reiser4 2) cdfs 3)1_G memory and 4) sk98lin patches but it's still as fast as you can think.it could be a configuration problem. i think you should back/cross check your configuration.

----------

## cbradney

Yep, same here. I was noticing kde 3.4.3 being emerged slowly, switched to 2.6.12r10 and its fine. I think hz is set to 250 in .13. Other than that, I did a make oldconfig and built and installed, like always.

----------

## dmpogo

 *cbradney wrote:*   

> Yep, same here. I was noticing kde 3.4.3 being emerged slowly, switched to 2.6.12r10 and its fine. I think hz is set to 250 in .13. Other than that, I did a make oldconfig and built and installed, like always.

 

By default yes, see CONFIG_HZ_* parameters in the kernel "processor type and features"

----------

## moosh

I have my HZ set to a 1000 but still the everything is slow.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

had the same problem like you, when switching from 2.6.12-r9 to 2.6.13-r3.

Then did a make oldconfig and set the preemption model to low-latency model and HZ to 1000. And now everything is much faster again.

So maybe check that, too.

HTH

----------

## cbradney

I was already on low latency, but I'll give 1000hz a try one day.

----------

## moosh

Hi everyone,

I solved the problem with the help of the following thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-139455.html

The solution was to remove SMP and hyper-threading support from the kernel. I hope this helps.

----------

## cbradney

Dont have those either.

----------

## Rakninlug

[quote="moosh"]Hi everyone,

I solved the problem with the help of the following thread:

[url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-139455.html[/url]

The solution was to remove SMP and hyper-threading support from the kernel. I hope this helps.[/quote]

Great! Worked for me as well! Feels even faster now  :D

----------

## moosh

Apparently there are people working on this problem:

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5165 and https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110661.

----------

